# Vancouver chef Vikram Vij cooks for Canadian Forces overseas - CBC



## dimsum (21 Dec 2016)

Some good news for deployed foodies.  BZ to Mr. Vij for volunteering his time and expertise.



> As a child growing up in the city of Amritsar in northwest India, Vikram Vij knew the sounds and sights of war very well.
> 
> "Indian and Pakistan were fighting," the Vancouver-based celebrity chef recalls, his voice catching and his eyes brimming with tears at the memories.
> 
> ...



http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/chef-vij-hmcs-charlottetown-1.3904460


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Dec 2016)

How unlike, Russell Peters, who said he was too busy to make time for a visit to the troops in Afghanistan when asked if he could.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (21 Dec 2016)

BZ to the gentleman, good food and variety is more important than many realize.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Dec 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> BZ to the gentleman, good food and variety is more important than many realize.



As well as he, and others, taking time out of their lives and Holidays to make the trip to see our deployed folks.  It's a nice gesture.


----------



## Journeyman (21 Dec 2016)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> In Kuwait, Vij held cooking lessons for the military personnel.



"Maybe don't boil the crap out of everything?"   






Chef: I was supposed to go to Paris, study at the Escoffier School. That's when I got my orders. Well, I joined the Navy. Heard they had better food. Cook school, that did it.  
Chef: They lined us up in front of a hundred yards of prime rib. All of us, you know, lined up and looking at it. Magnificent meat! Really! Beautifully marbled... magnifique! Next thing, they're throwing the meat into these big cauldrons. All of it, boiling it. I looked inside, man, and it was turning gray. I couldn't fuckin' believe that one!


----------

